# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  خواندن فایل های Crystal Report از سرور

## vzsoft

سلام

میخواستم بدونم میشه فایل های rpt را از سرور خواند و نمایش داد چطوری

البته نه از راه Share کردن


Crystal Report Server

----------


## leilijan

من هم همين مشكل را دارم.كسي مي تونه راهنمايي كنه؟

----------


## محمد صادق

به نام خدا 
سلام
من یک گزارش در یک برنامه تهیه کردم ولی وقتی آنرا روی یک کامپیوتر دیگه که کریستال ریپورت روش نصب نیست می برم پیغام خطا میده. مثلا برای رفع اشکال SQL یک فایل هست که اگه روی کامپیوتر مقصد نصب کنیم میتونیم با فایل های SQL کار کنیم ولی برای کریستال ریپورت را نمی دانم. البته از یک نفر پرسیدم گفت اون هم یک فایل نصب داره ولی من پیداش نکردم.

----------


## bsng110

هوالحکیم. سلام. "محمد صادق" عزیز، با جستجو در همین بخش پیدا خواهید کرد! یا علی. حق نگهدارتان

----------

